# Sno Way 6 1/2 foot plow problem



## Case Plow (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a 6.5 foot sno way plow with down pressure. It is at least 12 years old and it still had the 3 pin mount. I took it out of summer storage to get it ready. It worked until tonight. I went to move the plow and now only the down pressure works. The up toggle and left/right do not work. They do not even make the pump go. Also when in down pressure it constantly surges. By that I mean it dims my lights and the pump very briefly runs as if it is loseing pressure even though it isnt. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Case Plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What pump does it have? is it the new one with the muiltiplex controller or the older shoebox type?


----------



## Case Plow (Mar 16, 2010)

It has a fenner pump with the shoe box controller. How much will it cost to convert the controller? Thanks,


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You cannot convert controllers, the newer style is for the Monarch (now Bucher) pumps.

Have you checked to see if you have the plug at the grill is properly aligned? 

Shoot me a email (address at bottom of page) and I'll get you some links for mechanic's guides and manuals.


----------

